# My New Beretta Vertec



## wtjosaas (Sep 25, 2021)

My new to me Beretta 92 Vertec. Got it at a local auction. 2003 model. Very little use by the looks of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I had the exact same gun back in the day. An Inox Vertec when the Vertec first came out


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice one. I've been looking for a 92FS Vertec Inox for some time. Let me know if you see any others! I'm jealous.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I might get a Beretta Compact M92 in stainless, but yours is a very nice pistol.


----------

